# The Bees Do Get Around



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I have noticed the same behavior. I watched one bee visit nearly every blossom on a small patch of blooming chives. This bee was also competing with a number of other species of bees for the contents of the blossoms.


----------

